# The Official 3/7 Storm Discussion Thread



## Zand (Mar 7, 2005)

Totals just skyrocketed from Mass Pike north. It now looks like 6-8" from the pike to route 2 and possible a foot north of that! Unfortunately, the storm will start as some rain, but new freshies sounds like more than an equalizer.

Also, another coastal storm is forecasted to strike Friday-Saturday.


----------



## KingM (Mar 8, 2005)

I awoke during the night to the dreaded sound of rain pattering on the roof. It's a sound I like to hear off-season, but it's amazing how much less soothing the sound is when you're a skier and own an inn in ski country. I awoke expecting the worst, but the ground cover was still pretty thick and like you said, the storm predictions skyrocketed overnight. They're saying around a foot of new snow in the Mad River Valley. With any luck that will translate into 15" plus at Sugarbush and MRG.


----------



## subdude (Mar 8, 2005)

KingM said:
			
		

> I awoke during the night to the dreaded sound of rain pattering on the roof. It's a sound I like to hear off-season, but it's amazing how much less soothing the sound is when you're a skier and own an inn in ski country. I awoke expecting the worst, but the ground cover was still pretty thick and like you said, the storm predictions skyrocketed overnight. They're saying around a foot of new snow in the Mad River Valley. With any luck that will translate into 15" plus at Sugarbush and MRG.



A classic March Storm that's going to BOMB out in the Gulf of ME.  This is just the beginning wait until Fri-Sat :beer:


----------



## Terry (Mar 8, 2005)

*3-7 storm thread*

was raining here this morning, but has turned to snow!!  They are predicting 5-10


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2005)

Its snowing hard here in NW CT now!


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2005)

From the look of the Intellicast 12 hour Java loop, it doesn't look like Northern NH and Western Maine saw much rain at all (Vermont got some). Any locals wanna give us the skinny on who saw rain and who didn't?


----------



## Brettski (Mar 8, 2005)

It's snowing sideways here in Northern Jersey right now....


----------



## hammer (Mar 8, 2005)

It just started snowing in Woburn, MA (20 miles north of Boston).  There was a bit of heavier NCP for a few hours.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 8, 2005)

Still NCP here in Boston.


----------



## Zand (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow. This is one of the worst storms of the year. There isn't that much snow, but wow. Whiteout conditions, blizzard conditions, and about a 40 degree temp swing in the last 8 hours. All of the rain that fell earlier froze and all of that ice is under this wet, slushy snow that we're getting now. Winter storm warning, high wind warning, and wind chill advisory are all posted for tonight.


----------



## Brettski (Mar 8, 2005)

Snow has now stopped here in Northern Jersey


Right after the company sent a note out closing the building


----------



## DJAK (Mar 8, 2005)

heavy snow in MWV at 4 pm. about 4" with another 4-6" on the way.


----------



## Lostone (Mar 8, 2005)

We got a lot of rain and wind last night at Sugarbush.   

It has been snowing since this morning, but we need a _*LOT *_more!


----------



## awf170 (Mar 8, 2005)

how much snow did sugarbush get so far


----------



## awf170 (Mar 8, 2005)

i cant believe how hard it is snowing now in lynn, it looks worse out(or skiers perspective better) then the blizzard of 05 when we picked up three ft!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 8, 2005)

Skied Bolton today.  There was about six inches of fresh on the ground when I took off at 2:30.

Unfortunately the rain from the previous night really froze things up underneath the fresh.  So, the conditions really weren't all that great.

Tomorrow should be decent with the additional snow and provided that the winds aren't as bad as forecasted.


----------



## KingM (Mar 8, 2005)

It has been snowing all day here in the MRV, and sometimes it has looked like an absolute blizzard. But oddly, we have less accumulation than I would have thought. A lot of the snowy conditions have just been the wind blowing it around.

I'm not sure, but I think I've shoveled about 5 inches at most. Twelve hours of snowing, I would have thought we'd have more. It will be interesting to see what the mountains received. It wouldn't surprise me if they'd received quite a bit more.


----------



## Lostone (Mar 8, 2005)

If we did, it's gone missing.    


My car was covered when I got in.  Now the right side is caked, but there is nothing on top of her.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 8, 2005)

in salem, it's blowing about as hard as i have felt it in a long long time.  just came in from hitting the laundromat...  was originally going to the grochery store too but forget that!  the roads are about as bad as they get!  the frozen precip before the snow started really made things a total mess.  i barely got up the hill to my drive way.  total accumulation is only a few inches with tons of blowing...  but it feels brutal out there regardless of accumulation!


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2005)

I would guess we wound up with about 5". The wind is still whipping it around tonight though. It's brutal out there, but I love it!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 9, 2005)

We received about 8" - 9" of snow last night and school is canceled today....hmm what should I do today?


----------



## RuffusCorncobb (Mar 9, 2005)

*Looks like 18" or so in Western Maine*

hard to tell from the drifting but a good guess is 18" here in S Paris Me..   Im about 30 miles south of Sunday River on Rt 26.

looks like a nice dry snow great for the glades and sheltered trails but it may blow off any trails exposed to the wind.  its blowing pretty good out there dress warm if you are going out.


----------



## skintowin (Mar 9, 2005)

Looks like it wasn't the three footer we were all hoping for in VT. With heavy winds and ice underneath, it could be a little dicey. Only one way to find out...


----------



## JimG. (Mar 9, 2005)

skintowin said:
			
		

> Only one way to find out...



Post a report when you can.


----------



## dcarbs (Mar 9, 2005)

when i went to snoblow the driveway the wind made it so i had about 3" on one side and 24-25" on the other side. got about a 8" in all


----------



## subdude (Mar 9, 2005)

That was the most violent 8 inches of snow I've ever experienced. Lightning,thunder,winds up to 50 mph,whiteout conditions and frigid tempertures. It was truly impressive!


----------



## RISkier (Mar 9, 2005)

subdude said:
			
		

> That was the most violent 8 inches of snow I've ever experienced. Lightning,thunder,winds up to 50 mph,whiteout conditions and frigid tempertures. It was truly impressive!



No kidding.  In southern RI we didn't get more than a couple of inchs but it was the nastiest couple of inchs I can ever remember.


----------



## cyrk007 (Mar 9, 2005)

I play in a pool league on tuesday nights.. and when i went in my car was clean.. when i came out the snow drift was completely covering my driverside over the wheels... it sucked


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> From the look of the Intellicast 12 hour Java loop, it doesn't look like Northern NH and Western Maine saw much rain at all (Vermont got some). Any locals wanna give us the skinny on who saw rain and who didn't?


It indeed looks like Northern NH and Western Maine were spared much of the rain and picked up a solid 12"+

http://headlines.accuweather.com/adcbin/public/headlines.asp?iws=0


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 9, 2005)

Once again...Roemer was more hype than accurate forcasting.


----------



## skintowin (Mar 10, 2005)

Very tricky conditions at MRG wednesday. Lots of windslab and a few patches of blue ice. For some reason, though, it never got that windy on the top 400 feet of sunnyside. So there was some good, soft powder up there. 
Otherwise, even the deepest, thickest, most hidden and protected woods runs got slabbed. 
Anyway, we got another couple of days of spring skiing base out of this storm.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 10, 2005)

skintowin said:
			
		

> Very tricky conditions at MRG wednesday. Lots of windslab and a few patches of blue ice. For some reason, though, it never got that windy on the top 400 feet of sunnyside. So there was some good, soft powder up there.
> Otherwise, even the deepest, thickest, most hidden and protected woods runs got slabbed.
> Anyway, we got another couple of days of spring skiing base out of this storm.



Figured; heard from another source that it rained before changing over to snow and then it snowed only about 6". Wind was brutal even down here in NY. 

Still jealous; wish I could have skiied!


----------

